# Insulating a Cabin Roof - from the top!!!



## Steve Maxwell (Apr 3, 2013)

Just launched my latest project video.

I show how to insulate a cabin roof from the top, leaving the rafters and roof boards visible from inside. :thumbsup:


----------

